# Giving up on Mopani Wood



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Maybe think of Purigen as just another media in your filter?


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

That's one of the things about Mopani wood. I have several large pieces that took me over 3 months to get them to the point where they didn't leach obvious tannins. I put them in a large rubbermaid trash can and did 100% water changes almost every day. At different times I used bleach, or rock salt, or hot water. It was a breakthrough when I could wait 2 days before I had to change the water. Finally I got them to the point where I could use them. 

You can get Mpoani wood to the point where you can use it. If you like how the wood looks, don't give up. 

As for the suggestion by @OVT to use Purigen in the filter, it's a great media, but you just have no idea how much tannin Mopani wood can throw off, especially when it's new. No reasonable amount of Purigen would be able to deal with it. Once you get the wood almost cured, and your only getting a light tract of tannin after a week, then maybe.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

It will take a minimum of 2 months in your tank before it gets a bit more stable.
I'd just use carbon to keep it clean, changing it out weekly, for cost reasons.
Just ignore it, it will be over before you know it.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

I do have over a dozen pieces of Mopani that I got new over the years. I like it because it is pretty dense wood and does not rot as fast as Manzanita, Malaysian driftwood, or spiderwood. It also smells like tea when boiled ☺

I also happen to like the black water look. But back to OP, Purigen is also re-newable.

As everything else, rocks or wood, it's all a matter of personal taste. I would go to your local landscaping / rock yard and check what they have. You might like the looks of Lava rock and it comes in multiple colors, from dark black, to rusty red, to orange red.

Enjoy the hunt.


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

Nordic said:


> It will take a minimum of 2 months in your tank before it gets a bit more stable.
> I'd just use carbon to keep it clean, changing it out weekly, for cost reasons.
> Just ignore it, it will be over before you know it.


Nordic has told you right. Just wait it out and use carbon it purigen until the tanins stop.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Aqua07 said:


> As much as I like the piece and the look of wood in the tank
> 
> I've read here that people use Purigen to get rid of the color from the tannins but that doesn't make sense to me as I don't think because Purigen will have to always be used as long as the wood is in the tank.


If you really like the piece keep it.

Purigen will clear things up. As time passes you will find the Purigen lasting longer between regeneration.

8 months for my 40lbs of driftwood to really settle out in a 75 gallon.
I didn't like the tea look @ all, amazed when everything cleared up.


----------



## Mchlgriffith (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi all I'm new to the forum, but when I added my mopani wood ( 16lbs in my 75g) I just ran it through my dish washer on the steam cycle 3 or 4 times and it didn't leach any tannins, also about a year later I had an algae breakout and once again, I ran my wood thru the dishwasher and it got 90% of the algae. I run rinse out the rinse aid resevior multiple times before adding the wood.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

@Mchlgriffith - that's pretty inventive roud:
I might be sleeping with the fishes if my wife catches me ... hmm


----------



## Mchlgriffith (Jul 11, 2016)

Thanks, I took a little heat for it at first, but I've used it for similar fish tank related things since and she doesn't seem to mind to much anymore


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

OVT said:


> @Mchlgriffith - that's pretty inventive roud:
> I might be sleeping with the fishes if my wife catches me ... hmm


Sleeping with the fishes? does that mean tanks in the bedroom?

I have a 45g next to the bed on my side....


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Look up Godfather 
I had a 40B in the master bathroom ....


----------



## wantsome (Sep 3, 2006)

Don't throw it out. I've had pieces of wood that can take a year or two to get most of the tannins out. If you have room put it in a tub or a bucket full of water and forget about it. Change the water every few months or not at all. I've let wood soak for up to a year.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

I had one piece that stopped leaching for about a year, then it restarted again.
If you really want the look, but none of the hassles, there are a few places that make fake wood from foam. 
It is pretty handy as you can bend the pieces or cut off bits to fit your scape, quite pricey though.


----------



## smackpixi (Feb 14, 2009)

I have 6 year old pieces of Mopani that still leach tannins. That's either a feature or a problem depending on what you want in your tank.


----------



## FuelingFire (Nov 8, 2012)

I learned that boiling Mopani makes it leach tannins for a while afterwards. it will clear up. however if you do boil it again you will have the same result. It is the only wood i know that does it more after you boil it than any other species i have ever had. I have never worried about clearing up the water as i love black water tanks. but purigen and any other brand of carbon will take out the tannin's if you don't want it.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

I had reasonable luck with the last piece I used, just chucked it in the tank without boiling. It cleared up pretty well and is being overgrown by moss, slowly but surely.


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

I agree with OVT. the purigen will clear the tannins up no problem


----------

